# NYU applications



## wannabe2

Hi all-I submitted my application and was just reviewing some things. It's too late to fret about, but the silent film piece;it stipulates all exterior settings. I must have overlooked that. Most of it is outdoor but....


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday

I would have to guess it's like going over the word limit. It's not a good thing, but if the rest of the application is strong, I cannot believe you'd get dinged over that (especially if it's only like 2 seconds of action)

If it makes you feel any better, I realized I had a glaring typo in the first sentence of my personal statement the morning after I sent it in.


----------



## Oseasapplicant

I wrote my whole silent film interior and noticed the dreaded 'e' word only days before it was due to be sent off. Luckily I could adapt the story, but it was extremely frustrating... 

Perhaps calling the admissions might assist you?


----------



## Brendan Beachman

Does anyone know if it's more advantageous to submit a reel of clips than one entire short film for the creative portfolio? (I submitted my 12min senior thesis film from undergrad.)


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday

On the exteriors thing, I missed it the first time too and I was just planning on using a script I had written. Then I caught it, with enough time to re-write it, but I never thought my second idea was as good. 

As for the submission, I was wodering something similar. I submitted photographs and I submitted a series of them rather than a bunch of different ones, but I think it is better to put in one super strong piece and have people concerned if you can do other projects than submit many sub-par clips and have them pretty sure you can't do anything. Just my take.


----------



## Brendan Beachman

Does anyone have a guestimate to when we'll start hearing from admissions?


----------



## Luke joseph

Brenden,

I was emailed about an interview last year on February 18th. I ended up being waitlisted and ultimately did not get in. i assume that they will be going by a similar schedule this year in terms of contacting people. if you have any questions feel free to ask me.

cheers


----------



## Ben

but has anyone gotten confirmation that they even received your materials? i've received several notices of confirmation from columbia, but nothing from nyu.


----------



## Brendan Beachman

Right on, thanks Luke. I guess I'll just have to be patient for now...I'm sure I'll have more questions as time goes on.

I got a confirmation that they received the online part of my application, but I haven't received anything related to the portfolio at all. When did they send you the emails about the portfolio viewing process Arash?


----------



## wannabe2

Do what you think is best, but I would encourage you to call NYU to make sure they received your materials. One student I know said in here her materials were never received


----------



## Ben

Yeah that sounds about right.


----------



## Cheneration

Haha, that's funny to see that I wasn't the only one to screw the silent film essay up with the interior and exterior settings.. Although most of my scenes take place outside I have two short ones inside..    I guess I can't change that anymore so I'll wont be worrying too much about it


----------



## Ben

I was very conscious of the limitation, but still wanted to flirt with interiors, so I had a few scenes tacking place from the exterior viewing through windows...I hope that was ok.

Other than that, my story makes no sense.


----------



## SimAlex

@Sahba: I actually did the one with the clock. I did some prettttty bizarre stuff with the clock, though, so I'm not sure that'll help me or hurt me. I guess we'll find out ... lol.


----------



## SimAlex

> Originally posted by Arash Sahba:
> I've gotten a few confirmation emails from Columbia (that they received my materials).



I havent gotten any emails at all from Columbia. Wonder if I should give them a call?


----------



## Filipe

I also did the scene with the couple in kitchen. It's awful to have options... LOL. USC is less torturing in that sense!


----------



## dragynally

Hey all, 
I'm new here. I did the scene w/ the limo for Columbia. I had the girl be the devil and the man a 'coworker' who made a deal w/ her. A little weird but it tuned out pretty good.
-D


----------



## copenhagengirl

In regards to the interior/exterior settings - donÂ´t worry about it. The piece I sent in last year takes place both in an interior AND in an exterior setting - it was simply best for the story and the scenery. As Luke, I was interviewed and eventually on the waitlist. I did not get in, but I donÂ´t think that was because of my "breaking the rules"....


----------



## wannabe2

Coppenhagengirl, r u re-applying? I remember you from last year.


----------



## Luke joseph

Copenhagengirl, and Wannabe2

I remember both of you from last year. Best of luck with everything. Which schools are you applying to?

I applied to NYU and Columbia, and I just moved to NY and have no desire to leave the city which I love. On a side note, I also used Interior AND Exterior settings for my silent short, and I am not that worried about a small break in the rules. I think the purpose of this exercise is to gauge how proficient you are at telling a completely visual story without the aid of dialogue. Basically, how versed you are in 'Film Language"- and I think this is completely independent of exterior versus interior shots. 

But then again, who knows. I didn't get in last year. Ughh. HAhaha


----------



## wannabe2

Hi all-I submitted my application and was just reviewing some things. It's too late to fret about, but the silent film piece;it stipulates all exterior settings. I must have overlooked that. Most of it is outdoor but....


----------



## EMDelMar

I emailed Susan Carnival about this during the application period, and she said exterior day setting is important. 

This exercise is actually a first-semester assignment you will have to complete on 16mm silent film if you are accepted and enroll. I imagine they don't want interior set-ups because they want to keep the lighting set-ups simple for a first semester project.

Good luck to everybody!!


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday

Damn, that is not good that it is an actual assignment. 

Everything I wrote is an exterior, and it's day, but”¦part of it happens under water”¦it doesn't break the rules, it doesn't even push them, it just re-imagines them”¦ let's hope I'm not dinged over that. Ultimately I think I told a good story (although a little saccharine for my personal tastes since everyone lived) but with sooooo many applicants there must be an extreme pressure to find reasons to ding people.


----------



## SimAlex

FWIW, i went back and checked the NYU application web site again. It says:

"A story synopsis for a four-minute silent ?lm. Only exterior settings should be used, without description of camera angles. There should be a visual story line and characters, but no voice-over, dialogue, or music (typed, double-spaced, in paragraph form up to four pages)."

Mentions nothing about day or night.


----------



## EMDelMar

Yeah, you're right. The point is they are looking for your ability to be creative within certain parameters. They want stories that the professors won't have to suffer through when it comes to grading.


----------



## color soup

Hey all-
I want to join the anxiety train.  I went up to nyc during christmas break and dropped in on susan carnival.  She was a really pleasant person, but its funny to finally meet someone youve only emailed and phoned.  

That's terrible to hear about the silent film being a "first assignment" project.  Mine was entirely slapstick about bad luck.  It would likely be a difficult thing to film, considering that it involves a trained, winking black cat.  

I wish you all the best of luck in this exhausting process.  Let's keep track on calls for interviews...
____________________
charles   rogers


----------



## EMDelMar

Hey I checked on the NYU website and they have a good example posted. All exteriors, no dialogue.

http://gradfilm.tisch.nyu.edu/.../gfilm_showcase.html

Its the third one down.


----------



## petram

Has anyone heard anything yet? This waiting is honestly going to finish me!


----------



## copenhagengirl

Wannabe2 and Luke Joseph - yes I am reapplying... to the NYU grad program.
I also applied to the National Film School of Denmark, got trough to the second round (there are 3!), just took the second round test today, and it was really a surprise to me how difficult it was!
I am seriously also thinking of applying to an MA in arts - to do videoart and installations. I am checking out Pratt Institute and Columbia -I know this is a change in the subject for this thread, but does anyone here have any idea of these two schools - or others in regards to an MA in arts???


----------



## copenhagengirl

Arash Sahba - Yes IÂ´ve checked it out, only on the website, but youÂ´re right, from that I also get the idea that it is quite experimental. So I will definitely look more into that. 
I do have a thing for New York though...


----------



## petram

Do you think we should hear next week about interviews? 

It looks like that from last years threads.


----------



## petram

I think it depends on where you live. it seems as though those based in the US get calls and people based overseas get emails. Does anyone know anything to the contrary???


----------



## Melanie

next week?! i thought we didn't hear until at least mid-march. are we talking about nyu directing mfa? also, petram, i see you're from portugal, i was just there, where in portugal are you from?


----------



## petram

Yeah that's right, the MFA. If you look through the various threads from the past couple of years, next week looks about right. Where did you get mid March from Melanie? I hope we don't have to wait another month!!! I am from Lisbon but live in the US.


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday

I am just so ridiculously nervous. However, I have actually become more confident in what I submitted. (This is of course AFTER my two months of FREAKING out that is was not good enough)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## color soup

So who else spends one day feeling totally confident about the outcome and the next feeling like there's no chance in hell?  I seem to alternate perfectly between the two.


----------



## petram

I feel exactly the same way...very yo-yo! 

I decided to ring Susan Carnival to ask about the interviews and when we could expect to hear. All she said was "2 to 3 weeks before". No dates. She did mention people would be notified by April 1st re acceptance though.


----------



## Brendan Beachman

Yeah, it's definitely hard to find a happy medium. I'm pretty confident about my film and short dialogue piece...But when it comes to the 4 minute short script and personal statement I swing from feeling confident to self depricating constantly. I'm trying to prepare myself for rejection, but I can't help but feel super anxious to maybe get a call for an interview sometime in the next couple weeks. If anyone get's a call or email for an interview, let us know!


----------



## Race_Bannon

Hey guys -- 
I'm so glad I found this thread! I've also applied to the Film production program at Tisch for this fall. I also haven't heard anything from NYU, nor any of the other schools I've applied to. (Columbia, AFI, UCLA and Chapman)

I've been trying to think of what I should say during my interview, if that should occur. Are you guys preparing at all? If anything, I want to come up with a list of really good questions I could ask them, plus work on coming up with a story synopsis at the drop of a hat.

But the wait is just killing me!


----------



## duders

> Originally posted by petram:
> All she said was "2 to 3 weeks before". No dates. She did mention people would be notified by April 1st re acceptance though.



Interview requests should start soon, I think. Interviews begin around Feb 23rd and last for usually 2 weeks. The class is usually chosen in mid-march. That was when I heard back. Probably rejection or waitlist goes out for the latest April 1st, but you really should hear before that.


----------



## fiorile

Hi guys I applied to Tisch Asia and just received an email last week notifying that all my documents were collected and then have been transferred to the department for the decision. Have you heard any other news from them?

Anybody here also applies to Tisch Asia?


----------



## wannabe2

Hi all-I submitted my application and was just reviewing some things. It's too late to fret about, but the silent film piece;it stipulates all exterior settings. I must have overlooked that. Most of it is outdoor but....


----------



## Race_Bannon

Duders -- 

Thanks for all the helpful advice. I've read through a bunch of the NYU-related threads and you seem to have a pretty strong presence on them for the past couple years. We all appreciate it!


----------



## Melanie

whoa wow, i guess i made myself believe it was mid-march in order to force myself to be patient. now i can't believe it's so soon! i know people have been asking this question, but i haven't gotten a clear idea yet, if you've applied to Tisch NYC or Columbia, have you gotten an email specifically stating that they received your materials? thanks!


----------



## dragynally

You have to email Columbia for a tracking #


----------



## Melanie

thanks!


----------



## Race_Bannon

I received notification from Columbia, but not Tisch. I guess I'm wondering the same thing.


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday

Actually, on the materials section, do you think it matters how it was presented? I had never submitted a portfolio of creative work before, so I kind of created something that would be more along the lines of a report...everything typed in the same font with identical margins, in a presentation book, in sheet protectors....yet all wrapped rather rediculously in a Macy's Christmas Box from  1987 (curtesy of my mother's attic). 

I dropped it off myself and handed it to Susan Carnival so I have no doubt it got there (and I looked in at the "portfolio review room" scary stuff), but I am still wondering about presentation...


----------



## Race_Bannon

I spoke with NYU admissions director Dan Sanford last spring about the application process. The most important thing I took away from our chat was that 'the work has to speak to them'. 

So I would imagine that the presentation is not as important as you might think. What's important, other than the creative portfolio, is what's on the page. But I do like the holiday box idea. 

I for one just made mine look simple and professional.


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday

Believe me, that Macy's box wasn't by choice. I just was home for Thanksgiving at the time and unless I really wanted to walk to the post office in the dark to see if I could wake Travis up to get me a box, it was all I was getting. Then I wrapped it in brown paper, it looked like it was going to a USO office in 1953...

I hope my work speaks for itself. I honestly feel much more secure in my silent film, dialogue, and treatment then the photos I submitted because I still wonder if I would have been better submitting a film...


----------



## Race_Bannon

Yeah, I feel the same way about my stuff. I submitted a few short films that I made in college. But I didn't study film as an undergrad, so they were just experiments for me. So I wonder if the selection process takes circumstance into account. Especially since they encourage people without film backgrounds.

It's just unnerving because regardless of how much you prepare read prior to applying, it's still just up to them. It's all in their hands.


----------



## SimAlex

> It's just unnerving because regardless of how much you prepare read prior to applying, it's still just up to them. It's all in their hands.



Yes! Exactly. There's just so much that's out of your control. It's definitely stressful.


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday

Same here with the no film in college. I've never even held a camera. (probably should not admit that) I think they are really looking for people who can tell a story, and you can't really learn that, it has to be a bit inate. Of course, as a Lit Major, I have also come to believe that natural talent isn't work a damn without the right training and the right people around you.

The process is upsetting. I'm applying for the dual MBA/MFA so I am doubley stressed out.


----------



## duders

> I've never even held a camera. (probably should not admit that) I think they are really looking for people who can tell a story, and you can't really learn that, it has to be a bit inate. Of course, as a Lit Major, I have also come to believe that natural talent isn't work a damn without the right training and the right people around you.



I would say that the above statements are false. You should be upfront that you've never held a camera before. A few folks every year are admitted with no experience whatsoever. Also, you definitely CAN learn how to tell a story. You may not be able to learn the stories you want to tell, but you definitely can learn how to do it. That's why there are so many screenwriting classes!

In fact, one of the main things that they are looking for is 'does this person want to learn?' and 'is this person teachable?'


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday

Duders, I will not disagree with you regarding what NYU is looking for, as you are waaayyy more qualified than me to assess that and thank you for reassuring me that my lack of technical experience will not torpedo my chances (although I have been married to books on cameras for the last few weeks trying to at least have a concept of how they work).

However, I disagree that there is no inate ability that is needed to tell a story. I have spent many classes with "writers." If you have no inate story telling ability, you are more than likely never going to be a good writer. You can't teach it, I've seen people try. That being said, any inate ability is not enough. That will make an okay writer, it may even make a good one, but a GREAT writer is only born out of talent and hard work and a whole hell of a lot more of the latter than the former. Now, film is a different medium, so I may be completely wrong in what is needed and what can be learned, but I have yet to see a bad storyteller become a good writer. Have you seen a bad storyteller become a good director?


----------



## jthamilton

Hey Arash. I didn't get the email yet. Did they have you check your applyyourself account or some other one? When did you receive the email? Thanks for keeping us posted - I'm sorry if you're bummed about the news.


----------



## Melanie

Just got the email, I didn't get into Tisch NYU either


----------



## fiorile

arash,jthamilton,Melanie: you apply to Tisch Asia or NYC?

i apply to NYU Tisch Asia, no notification yet.


----------



## fiorile

> Originally posted by fiorile:
> arash,jthamilton,Melanie: you apply to Tisch Asia or NYC?
> 
> i apply to NYU Tisch Asia, no notification yet.


----------



## jthamilton

Sorry to keep asking about this, but I still don't have the email, so I'm just trying to figure it out...The only account or PIN I've had for my NYU stuff is through the applyyourself system. (Is that what  you mean by the "online application folder"?) Am I missing something? Should I have requested tracking info at some point? Thanks again for the info.


----------



## SimAlex

i'm a tisch reject as well.


----------



## Luke joseph

Well this is kind of intimidating.

I do not remember things happening like this last year.


----------



## wannabe2

Hi all-I submitted my application and was just reviewing some things. It's too late to fret about, but the silent film piece;it stipulates all exterior settings. I must have overlooked that. Most of it is outdoor but....


----------



## Luke joseph

Are people getting emails, or are they simply checking their application through the NYU online app?


----------



## Melanie

I'm referring to Tisch NYC. 

Jthamilton, you'll get a specific email with instructions on how to access your application decision when it's ready.


----------



## jmarie6287

count me in for the tisch rejects as well. i'm not too disappointed bc i applied on a whim; however it does suck that this is the first school i hear back from.


----------



## Oseasapplicant

Hi guys, I've just seen all these additions. 
I am sorry for those who have not been accepted and wish you luck with your other apps (if you did any).

I don't have any email as yet either. Just out of curiosity, are you guys near the beginning of the alphabet? I just checked my online status and can't see anything. I wonder if they are going alphabetically? 

This is so unnerving!


----------



## Luke joseph

havent heard anything either, my last name starts with a T


----------



## Oseasapplicant

Mine at beginning, so that quashes that theory! Anyone else to hear anything on the flip side re interviews yet?


----------



## Luke joseph

Oseasaapplicant:

I don't know if this helps you out at all, but I got an interview last year with NYU (and was subsequently waitlisted), but they told me about getting the interview on a monday. People then found out about acceptances on the friday of April 4th or 5th (I forget the exact number)


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday

No word as of an hour ago. I finally had to stop myself from checking because I was losing my mind.


----------



## Oseasapplicant

Thanks Luke. I guess we may potentially find out if we are selected for interviews this coming Monday? 

I'm assuming via email for me (if I'm lucky enough it happens), as I live on the other side of the world!

Waiting until April seems an unusually long time...(from now), although I guess they are interviewing many people.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper

my last name begins with a 't' and i was electronically notified of rejection this morning.  still hoping for columbia, northwestern, hunter, sfai, cca (last two safety).

is it silly to think i may still get into columbia and nw even though nyu rejected me?  my portfolio and writing were quite strong.

good luck everyone ; )


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday

I still have recieved no email...what does this mean? It's 4:30 EST on Friday, when do you think I can stop being afraid of my inbox?


----------



## thegreenwallpaper

sounds like we all got the notifications at the same time this morning, so don't worry!


----------



## wannabe2

Rejected - second time around. Is third time the charm? Don't think I'm gonna bother. 

Good luck to all the rest. I would assume if you didn't get an email that is a good sign.


----------



## thegreenwallpaper

I have six other schools to go.  I wouldn't be so worried Arash Sahba.  I spent the whole day going through this forum and found many people who got rejected from NYU, only to get into Columbia, Chapman, UCLA, AFI, etc a couple weeks later.  A rejection from one school doesn't mean everyone doesn't want you.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## SimAlex

should i start a facebook group for NYU rejects? lol. that way we can have a group therapy type of thing. XD


----------



## petram

Seems like we all got the same email. What time was yours sent?

Is everyone ok?


----------



## color soup

Wait, I'm so confused.  How are you already hearing back from nyu?  i thought that we werent notified until april.


----------



## color soup

I didn't get that email- are all of you on the early end of the alphabet?  My name ends in R.
I'm freaking now.


----------



## color soup

Yeah, sorry it took me a while to get caught up to speed.  I hadn't checked the forum as compulsively today I as I usually do.
Thanks Arash, my Texan friend.  I'm sorry for anyone who was rejected today- it flat out sucks, i know, i've been there before.
Do you all think they will continue to send these emails throughout the process or was today just a big wave to clear out their files?  If I was nervous before...


----------



## color soup

thank god for emoticons


----------



## wannabe2

Hi all-I submitted my application and was just reviewing some things. It's too late to fret about, but the silent film piece;it stipulates all exterior settings. I must have overlooked that. Most of it is outdoor but....


----------



## Ben

so who here IS left in the running?


----------



## Race_Bannon

I haven't received an email yet... so I'm still in.


----------



## Oseasapplicant

Ditto - no email so I guess I am still in...


----------



## Brendan Beachman

I haven't been checking this forum as religiously as I usually do so i was pretty surprised and freaked out that so many people got emails today. I haven't received an email from nyu...is that a good sign?? Do they send out rejections next week too, or do u think that they sent them all out? this is gonna keep me up at night this weekend


----------



## duders

I've been trying to make sense of the emails that people have been receiving.

I think they make sense when considering the NYU process. There are several rounds to finally getting an interview.

1.After the deadline, they gather all of the applications and send them off to a committee that is not the faculty. I'm not sure who these people are. They make a first cut and whittle down the hundreds (if not thousands) to a few hundred.

2. This next few hundred is sent back to NYU where they are divided amongst the faculty. Each person chooses a few applicants from their pool that they would like to interview. So at the end of this stage, there are about 100 people.

3. They interview all 100 or so people. 

4. After the interviews they select about 40 of them for the class, plus a waitlist. Some people don't accept the offer, and the space goes to a waitlist person. At the end of the day, i think they want a class in the mid 30's or so.

So my assumption, which could be entirely incorrect is that, those people that got interviews were the people that didn't make it past round 1.

The people that have not heard back yet are in round 2 now. Maybe will get an interview, maybe not. Either way, no news is good news at this point.

Like I said, I could be completely wrong, but I think that's what's going on.


----------



## Brendan Beachman

Thanks for the info duders. Did you have the same experience when you were accepted? When and how did they notify you for an interview?


----------



## EMDelMar

This was taken from the UT Austin site, but I think it does a good job of communicating what the Tisch Admissions committee was probably considering.

http://rtf.utexas.edu/graduate...e_mfa_admission.html

Props to UT Austin. All of the schools should have a page like this.


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday

In most top level grad programs, if you are not over a 3.0 UGPA, you are in a bit of a jam. What you would want to do is take some non-degree courses at a local college (the highest ranked you can get in to) and get all A's, show the adcom that you are a different person scholastically now than you were then.

Most people assume a bad UGPA is a killer, but if you take steps to mitigate it, you will more than likely give yourself a leg up over your competition at least where grades are concerned.

While undergraduate grades do not seem to matter to graduate film programs as much as say when applying to Law School or Med School, why give an adcom any reasons to ding you?

Let's hope for no more cuts from NYU, my nerves are shot as it is with all the craziness on Friday.


----------



## color soup

I second that.  There's only so many happy thoughts you can think before your face starts to melt.


----------



## Luke joseph

My nerves need a break. I check my email, and all I see is "admissions-arts" and my heart exploded. Then I realized it was just a reminder from Columbia about financial aid. The descent into madness is long and tragic.


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday

Seriously, if I had any balls I would call and ask what last Friday was all about, or walk down there (because, tragically, I walk past Tisch Hall at least once a week...it's toying with my emotions)


----------



## Luke joseph

Dr.

Yeah, me too. I literally live within walking distance. At this point, I'm almost positive that it was the first of a couple rounds of rejections.


----------



## Race_Bannon

I'm with you Luke. When I saw that email, I think I had a minor heart attack myself... 

Aside from last week's rejection emails, has anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## Brendan Beachman

I haven't heard anything yet, but I'm checking my email compulsively every ten minutes. You think there's still more rejections to go out before they notify people for interviews?


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday

Not sure, I would like to hope there aren't any more, but I think if those rejections were all of them, calls would be going out today.

Anyone interviewed last year know what time of day they called? 

The only thing that has me clinging to hope is that last year they called for interviews the second/third week of February and it would seem that the facluty would be given more than a week to review the second round candidates. Unless those rejections from Friday were decided earlier...but then why would they hold on to them...welcome to the circle in which my mind spins. My one friend refers to me as The Kremlinologist.


----------



## color soup

In last year's posts some people started to hear back today.  But it seems like theyre going about the process a little differently.  I would love to think that they sent out one big wave of emails and cleared out anybody who they weren't calling for interviews, but something tells me that isn't so...
God bless us, everyone.


----------



## Oseasapplicant

I've received nothing as yet from NYU. Half expected to wake to an email this morning - but nothing there!. Unfortunately, I don't think we can rely on the past posts as a means of indicating when we hear back. It clearly seems to be different this year. Good luck everyone, keep posting.


----------



## Brendan Beachman

Yeah it does seem to be different this year. I'm hoping that they aren't going to send out more rejections, but I have a feeling that they might be narrowing it down some more this week and we'll be hearing from them next monday...


----------



## Dr.RubyDoomsday

Doubtful as next Monday is a Holiday. I know NYU well, they do not send out anything on holidays.


----------



## copenhagengirl

Jubiiiiiii (danish expression of joy)
I got an interview!
I was notified in an email - anyone else?

Good luck to you all...


----------



## wannabe2

Hi all-I submitted my application and was just reviewing some things. It's too late to fret about, but the silent film piece;it stipulates all exterior settings. I must have overlooked that. Most of it is outdoor but....


----------



## Race_Bannon

Way to go copenhagengirl! No I still haven't received anything...


----------



## Race_Bannon

copenhagengirl, are you flying in to NYC for your interview or are you doing it over the phone?


----------



## Oseasapplicant

Wow congrats. Good luck...when did you find out? Your Monday? Really curious!


----------



## copenhagengirl

I will definitely be flying in for the interview. I got the email monday evening at 11 pm danish time - which means it must have been sent at around 4 pm monday NY time...


----------



## Ben

In other words, it wasn't that roundabout email where they made you check your account--it just flat out said in the body "you got it"?


----------



## color soup

I imagine that we are still getting called.  You guys are both overseas applicants, so it's cheaper and easier for them to send emails.  And it makes sense that they would do you two first to give you more time to schedule flights and everything.


----------



## color soup

btw- Congrats!


----------

